# Modified Clear Vue Cyclone



## Sjur (May 29, 2014)

Hello,

I have debated on wether or not to get a Clear Vue Cyclone for some while now. I live in Norway, but a while ago they offered free domestic shipping, and 220$ off on international shipping. This definetly helped in their favour! 

I'm not buying a motor from CV, because the Hz in America is different than from what we use here in Europe. My brother is an electrician (automatician) that works in a firm making things automated (air circulation, heat, surveilance, etc.) I called him and he said he could order a motor privately, via. the firm he works at, for commercial prices. He is kind of inpatient, so he gave up rather quickly finding a motor that would attach like the Leeson motor does.

So now I'm thinking, has anyone had any luck with mounting a dust collector such as the ones below on top of the cyclone body?

















This could save me some trouble fitting the locally bought motor, in addition to lower the shipping charges.

Sjur


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

The Leeson motor they sell is just a motor and shaft, if I remember correctly. You've got to mount the impeller on it and then mount it to the motor mount. As long as the diameter of the shaft matches, I don't see why you couldn't just swap one out for another. I'd guess you would have to modify the motor mount to accept your motor though.

Check out the assembly instructions for the CV1800 starting on page 8 and it might make a little more sense:

http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/assemblysheets/CV1800MaxAssemblySheet.pdf


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The dust collector you have pictured doesn't have enough power for the clear vue cyclone, not even close. Your best bet would be to find a decent used three phase motor that can mount the way you want. Then, have your brother order a VFD that will accept your available input frequency. That way you can fine tune the speed if the motor name plate speed or input frequency is a little off.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Did you ask Clearvue or Leeson specifically about the motor?

Many of my 220v tools here in the USA have 50/60 Hz motors, they are compatible with either frequency.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have that motor on my DC, and it's rated at 60 Hz only. That said, as mentioned the blower you have in mind would be a pretty poor performer on a CV body. That particular design really introduces a lot of drag to the overall system….that's why they use such a large motor/impeller combo. The motor is just a C-face mount, I would think you would be able to find another one to replace it. The C face is what bolts to that motor plate. But like someone else suggested, a call to CV may really help you out.


----------



## Sjur (May 29, 2014)

I'm sorry, I think you slightly misunderstood me.

Basically, to me, it looks like Clear Vues Leeson motor, impeller and the impeller housing basically does the same job as the dust collectors I've linked. In essence, they made their own dust collector.

Now, what I'm suggesting is instead of purchasing the leeson motor, the motor housing, the impeller and the impeller housing, I just buy a dust collector, larger and more powerful than the one I've pictured, yielding the same effeciency. The only problem is how to mount the dust collector to the cyclone body.

Cessna, I have spoken with ClearVue. The Leeson motor they provide is designed for the US 60hz power grid. The power grid in Norway operates as 50hz. Unfortunately, running the 60hz motor over here will burn the motor out over time.


----------



## Sjur (May 29, 2014)

> I have that motor on my DC, and it s rated at 60 Hz only. That said, as mentioned the blower you have in mind would be a pretty poor performer on a CV body. That particular design really introduces a lot of drag to the overall system….that s why they use such a large motor/impeller combo. The motor is just a C-face mount, I would think you would be able to find another one to replace it. The C face is what bolts to that motor plate. But like someone else suggested, a call to CV may really help you out.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I have always been in the favour of buying everything but the motor from CV, but I just wanted to voice an idea. It sounds a lot like it's a no-brainer to do what you say. Also, I didn't know the mount was called a C-face. I'll make sure to tell my brother, I'm guessing that will help him track down the motor.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

If you can locally source a blower unit that will provide the same level of performance as that specified by Clear Vue, then there is no reason it shouldn't work. The tricky part would be the interface between the two which may be difficult or may be as simple as clamping the blower unit to the top of the cyclone with a gasket in between.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

That's too bad it's truly 60hz. only… I guess CV never planned to sell any units to Europe. It seems like so many others spec 50/60 dual frequency motors these days.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

> Now, what I m suggesting is instead of purchasing the leeson motor, the motor housing, the impeller and the impeller housing, I just buy a dust collector, larger and more powerful than the one I ve pictured, yielding the same effeciency. The only problem is how to mount the dust collector to the cyclone body.
> - Sjur


So, if I understand correctly now, you're looking to buy the cyclone body from ClearVue, but provide your own impeller and motor?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If you can get a blower big enough for the cyclone body, nothing says they had to be mounted to each other. The blower could be ceiling suspended above the body, and use a flex tube to connect the body outlet to the blower inlet. Hanging it from chains or such could be a problem, it will try to rotate on start up, so you would have to have some kind of anti-twist brace on it, or mount it to the wall on it's own shelf.


----------



## Sjur (May 29, 2014)

Gtbuzz, that's pretty much it. 
Fred, that's a really good solution. I actually think that is it.


----------



## Sjur (May 29, 2014)

Gtbuzz, that s pretty much it.

Fred, that s a really good solution. I actually think that is it.

Do any of you know how much CFM the Leeson Motor and impeller actually creates?

- Sjur


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a pdf file of the fan curve they publish, it may be on their web site as well…but if not I could e mail it to you. I think you'll need to look for a 15" impeller (minimum) and assume whatever motor is on it will be sufficient; which should be true of a commercial blower.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

If you're looking at supplying your own motor + impeller + housing, then there's no reason you have to stick with just the ClearVue cyclone portion. Theirs is certainly a very good one, but there are other options out there too. Oneida makes one and I bought mine off of eBay.

My cyclone is a complete home-made affair. The motor + impeller come from a Shop Fox W1687 (3hp, 12" impeller), the cyclone body from eBay, the filters from Wynn Environmental (they're also the supplier of the ClearVue filters), and the collection barrel came from a local restaurant supply store. Everything is mounted to a frame built out of 2×4's. Not sure what you call those in Europe…


----------



## Sjur (May 29, 2014)

Technically, we should be calling 2×4 for 48×98 here in Norway, but we usually say 2tomm4, as that was the old way of saying it.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Australia has a Clearvue distributor; Aust. is also on 50Hz power…
http://www.clearvueoz.com.au/


----------



## Sjur (May 29, 2014)

> Australia has a Clearvue distributor; Aust. is also on 50Hz power…
> http://www.clearvueoz.com.au/
> 
> - Manitario


I checked it out, but they are much more expensive than the US distribitor.Thanks for the input though!


----------

